# BPF - Bulletproof Group



## System (21 March 2012)

Spencer Resources Limited (SPA) is an exploration company that acquires, explores and develops properties for mineral deposits. Spencer is focused on exploration tenements in south-east Queensland and Port Augusta in South Australia where it explores for copper, lead, zinc, silver, gold, molybdenum and uranium. 

http://www.spencerresources.com.au


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*Re: SPA - Spencer Resources*

MC - $2.5m
SP - 17c
Shares - 15m
Options - NQ
Cash - $2.4m

*Mt Double (EL 4776) South Australia (Spencer 70%, Minotaur Operations P/L 30%)*
A two day reconnaissance visit to the area was carried out in late May 2012. This visit assessed the ease of
access for quad‐bikes necessary to collect proposed geochemical samples across some of the tenure.
The visit
also provided the opportunity to meet with rangers working within the Gawler Ranges National Park which
covers the Mt Double title. Knowledge gained and photographs collected have been used to prepare a
Declaration of Environmental Factors (DEF) which seeks approval to carry out ground investigations. The
Gawler Ranges National Park is a dual proclaimed NP, so that exploration activities are allowed but with stricter
environmental constraints.
A detailed Declaration of Environmental Factors (DEF) was prepared with respect to a 400 x 400 metre grid soil
sampling programme and was lodged with the Department of Environment, Water and Natural Resources on
the 8th June, 2012.
Planning of an airborne electromagnetic survey commenced during the quarter and is focussed on the eastern
half of the tenement that contains the Paney and Tin Hut Well prospects which were the focus of past
exploration by Shell Minerals and Aberfoyle Resources Ltd.
On the 13 July 2012 Spencer contracted Geotech Airborne Pty Ltd (Geotech) to fly a helicopter VTEM time
domain survey over the eastern portion of the title. The survey comprises some 813 line kilometres with lines
oriented north‐south and 200 metres apart. The survey has commenced with completion expected in early
August 2012.


*Pandurra Project – EL 4692 Pandurra, EL 4708 Koolcutta, EL 4843 Yudnapinna, South Australia (Spencer 80%, Minotaur Operations P/L 20%)*
No field work was carried out during the quarter.
However, consultancy firm Petra Search completed a review of past exploration over the Pandurra Project. This
has included detailed analysis of the PIRSA Cariewerloo Basin Study referred to above and in part is the reason
for acquiring additional broad scale airborne electromagnetic data referred to below. Petra Search work
included an analysis of the available methods of detecting significant clay alteration patterns that may focus
future exploration for unconformity‐associated uranium. The data review and the analysis of geophysical,
geological, spectral and ASTER and Goggle alteration maps has resulted in target lists for preliminary
reconnaissance field examination. These are: (a) ASTER and Google alteration (b) fault intersections derived
from TMI potential field data (c) fault and dyke intersections and (d) airborne EM anomalies.
Field work is planned for the current quarter.


*Iron Pot Creek – EPM 17071 South –East Queensland (Spencer 75%, Carbine Tungsten Ltd 25%)*
No field work was carried out during the quarter.
Planning has commenced to enable drill testing of the Crystal Mount deep induced polarisation anomaly
detailed in Spencer’s prospectus.
Update on tenure renewal
Renewal of EPM 17071 has been slow. By letter dated 30 May 2012 Queensland Mines & Energy (QME) advised
that they required a reduction of area to progress renewal of the title. Pursuant to the QME requirement
Spencer lodged (20 June 2012) via its agent Tenement Administration Services paperwork relinquishing 19 subblocks
from the then total of 39. The reduction has been achieved without losing any ground of geological
significance. The area surrounding the primary target being Crystal Mount has been maintained along with a
smaller area to the north securing the Logan Creek granite intrusion.


----------



## tinhat (2 November 2013)

*Re: SPA - Spencer Resources*

This stock came up in a scan and I was intrigued to know what made it jump from $0.045 to $0.315 in one week...



> Technology services provider Bulletproof Networks is set to list on the Australian Securities Exchange by the end of the year, under a reverse takeover of speculative mining stock Spencer Resources.
> 
> The move will see Spencer Resources acquire 100 per cent of Bulletproof and divest of its mining exploration assets, pending approval from existing shareholders. It said the consolidated listing would take effect from December 23.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Lad (2 November 2013)

*Re: SPA - Spencer Resources*



tinhat said:


> This stock came up in a scan and I was intrigued to know what made it jump from $0.045 to $0.315 in one week...




I saw the break and reckoned it was worth a punt assuming the market would like it. 

 Put it in the monthly comp as well to see if anybody noticed.



> SPA pls Joe.
> 
> The market seems to be happy with the intention to take over Bulletproof. Even allowing for the performance shares in addition to the 41.7 mil to take over Bulletproof, the total shares on issue will still be only be a tad over 99 million before the cap raising.




Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## System (21 January 2014)

On January 20th, 2014, Spencer Resources Limited (SPA) changed its name and ASX code to Bulletproof Group Limited (BPF).


----------



## Knightysmith (17 November 2014)

*BPF - BULLETPROOF GROUP LIMITED*

Hi all, hope you are well. 

Just after some opinions on BPF. I have been watching their share price for a few months and have noticed it has fallen around 25% since August. I was considering acquiring some stocks at some point because they have a strong client base and provide quite a good service from what I have discovered. Though this fall in share price has me less confident. I have been unable to find any news or information that can shed some light on the fall.

Any discussion or opinions would be appreciated.  

(My position as a trader is that I'm currently a "meddler" - I've only just started to educate myself and have started with a few small investments.) 

Thanks team.


----------



## So_Cynical (23 April 2015)

Bought a few at today's bottom of 18c - SP has been in a steady decline since listing via the reverse takeover of Spencer Resources in late 2013, Bulletproof has a cloud services business that is growing organically and by acquisition.

Today's ann was met with a wave of selling, the uncomfortable moving on as they will do...the cloud trend seems to be building and Bulletproof are well positioned to profit and grow from the shift to cloud hosted services and IT outsourcing in general.

Bulletproof is an established business that has some cash, very low debt and growing revenue in an emerging/growth market...ticking many boxes.
`


----------



## skc (23 April 2015)

So_Cynical said:


> Bulletproof is an established business that has some cash, very low debt and growing revenue in an emerging/growth market...ticking many boxes.
> `




I read the annoucement and my first thought was the same as yours.

BUT...

In this market, in this new tech space, I think being "established" might actually be detrimental to the share price! You can't present the blue sky when you are only growing @ 20% over the last 3 years (or whatever the case may be). You need to have little or no revenue, but talk the big talk...


----------



## So_Cynical (23 April 2015)

skc said:


> In this market, in this new tech space, I think being "established" might actually be detrimental to the share price! You can't present the blue sky when you are only growing @ 20% over the last 3 years (or whatever the case may be). You need to have little or no revenue, but talk the big talk...




Yeah have noticed the same - some newish tech/net stocks with little cash flow but lots of blue sky and some silly valuations, the established players either building revenue bit by bit or in transition to new business models have share prices with no blue sky component at all.

So i figure you're better of buying the ones no one else is looking at, thats where the real value is.


----------



## So_Cynical (23 July 2015)

So_Cynical said:


> Bought a few at today's bottom of 18c




Not often that i catch the exact bottom within a 1c or so but i nailed this one - out today at 0.285 (56% profit)

Hung on to a bit less than half of my shares as i like the prospects going forward, hope to pick up a few more if we see a significant retrace.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 October 2015)

SPP plan closes on Friday, 25c per share and only 740 shareholders, i figure the SP may hold up when they hit the market in the first week of November...had a rush of blood and bought the maximum 60000, closed today at 0.325
~


----------



## So_Cynical (5 November 2015)

So_Cynical said:


> SPP plan closes on Friday, *25c per share* and only 740 shareholders, i figure the SP may hold up when they hit the market in the first week of November...had a rush of blood and bought the maximum 60000, closed today at 0.325




I was right - the share price did hold up even though the SSP was 3x oversubscribed, today was the first full day of trading and the low for today was 0.30, biggish volume the same as yesterday but no significant fall, i was scaled back from 60000 shares to 45518, open profit of $2276.

Sometimes the market just gives money away...love it.


----------



## So_Cynical (25 November 2015)

Up 25% today on some media speculation that i cannot find, speeding ticket.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20151125/pdf/43390bynlmwp38.pdf

7K+ in open profit now, quite amazing.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 November 2015)

A bit of accumulation going on, 7 million shares traded over the 3 days, 24, 25, 26 Nov - about 5% of the company changing hands, volume well above normal, someone pretty much just took out all the sellers to 40c.

Perhaps a target?


----------



## So_Cynical (21 November 2017)

Trading Halt, the halt ann said something about a possible sale/take over - im thinking MEL.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 November 2017)

So_Cynical said:


> Trading Halt, the halt ann said something about a possible sale/take over - im thinking MEL.




Macquarie Telecom - 11 cents per share, all cash, lousy 18 million in total.


----------



## galumay (21 November 2017)

I remember looking at this business years ago, I think they do the hosting for Whirlpool? Something put me off them and I never invested - the reasons are lost in the mists of time and I didnt run a decision journal in those days. 

How did you end up overall SC?


----------



## So_Cynical (22 November 2017)

galumay said:


> I remember looking at this business years ago, I think they do the hosting for Whirlpool? Something put me off them and I never invested - the reasons are lost in the mists of time and I didnt run a decision journal in those days.
> 
> How did you end up overall SC?




I decided to go overweight with this and at first i was doing great, so great that i decided to hold for 12 months to save a couple of grand on tax, by the time 12 months came around the share price had gone back to my buy in price so i just held and continue to do so.

I took a couple of small average downs over the last 8 months, at 11 CPS i will take a loss of around 35% ~ 3K and so it goes...the Bulletproof logo is no longer on the whirlpool site.


----------



## System (8 June 2018)

On June 6th, 2018, Bulletproof Group Limited (BPF) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between the Company and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in the Company by Klikon Group Holdings Pty Ltd.


----------

